# Good Ammunition?



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello everyone, I went to a gun show this weekend and was looking for 38 special ammo. what I purchased is 38 special +P 158 GR Tatical HP. The manufacturer is Kinematics Research out of Tenn. Has anyone used this ammo? Is it any good?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've not heard of this type of ammo yet. Now I'm kind of interested though. How was the pricing? What type of casing does it use?


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

*kenematics research*

thanks for responding Sucklead they were full metal jacket and cost 15.50 for a box of 50. the casings were brass.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

So were they full metal jackets or tactical HP's?


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

*good ammunition*

they are tactical hollow points. Forgive my ignorance!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never heard of them. Is it manufactured in the US? Are they reloads?


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

*good ammo*

how do i determine if they are reloads? the box says they are manufactured in Bartlett Tennessee. The markings on the ammo is .38spl+P x---x


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

hargroder said:


> how do i determine if they are reloads?...


Ususally the box will say so, with a statement like "remanufactured". Other than that I can't help you. Never head of Kinematics Research, and Google didn't really help either.

The only other "wisdom" I can offer is to make sure you are shooting the +P loads in a gun that can handle them.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

*good ammunition*

I am shooting them in a Ruger Sp101 which is +P rated. Their are no markings on the box that say remanufactured.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This is a custom ammunition made for economy. So far as I know, all components are new commecial, but will vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, as they buy in bulk quantities.

It is no better, nor any worse, than name brand ammunition. I've seen it in use at local ranges, and have been given empty brass. The brass is not all the same H/S, will have Zero, R-P, etc. in the same box.

As I said, I've not used it myself, but heard no complaints from those who do.

Bob Wright


----------

